# Turbo Max update



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

Well, here is the update on my car. I am very close to getting it totally going. It would be running if it wasn't for the stupid Apexi S-AFC II not doing it's job. I plan on getting an eprom burnt for my spare ecu to control the bigger injectors but it could be a while before it's done. Here is the updated picture of the engine bay. Also, check out my cardomain page. I finally have it fully updated with some pointers on the engine swap. Also if you could put some votes in on my car that would be great. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Wicked.... any more updates?


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

not yet. i think the reason it's not running is because of the tps, though.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

is that a wideband O2 sensor in there!?!??

nice setup.. interesting looking... never thought i'd see the exhaust running there....


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

thanks for the comments.

it's just a regular o2 sensor that came off of the 84-86 300zx.


----------



## LittlePiggie (Aug 30, 2003)

kit kit kit kit kit kit kit kit



Alright, anyway, you used the 300zx exhaust manifolds right? are you planning on headers? 

Which wastegate are you using? 

and for the finally...........

What diameter is the intake and exhaust of the 300zx Turbo your using?

do you even have a MAF on there???


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

yup, i used the stock 300zx turbo manifolds. i'll probably have to make headers so that will be a while on those. i'm using a turbonetics deltagate. right now the exhaust is 2.5 inch and the intake is many different sizes. i do have a maf on there.


----------



## LittlePiggie (Aug 30, 2003)

heh, I meant the intake and exhaust og the compressor side of the turbo. sorry for the confusion


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

ahh, ok. actually i'm not really sure of the sizes. I'm guessing it's a .63 on the compressor. The turbine I'm confused on however. I would think it would be a .63 due to it being a T3 and for a 3 liter but the wheel fit perfectly in a .48 turbine housing so I think it is a .48 turbine. No one really knows the true size of these turbos, that i know of, because the sizes aren't listed on the turbo itself.


----------

